# Pepper my sweet girl



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Just a little more than a year ago (May 7, 2008) my sweet girl arrived via DHL--she came from a sweet woman I met online from the state of New Jersey. Hubby was waiting for her and she came out of the box head stretched out waiting for a good rub. I had prepared for over a month for her arrival, her outdoor enclosure all ready for her.

I had longed to have my very own box turtle since I was a kid. We'd always kept wild ones for a few days and then let them go. But when hubby and I started renting this house I knew I had room to keep a pet of my own. When this woman said she'd give me one of hers I was thrilled. She was wildcaught by a friend 5 years before and kept poorly until this woman got her hands on her. The vet guessed her at 25 years old. 

Pepper as I named her loved red peppers, her favorite! She always came to me when I came outside to feed or water her. She spent the summer enjoying outdoor life--even got roommates when I rescued 3 more females and a male. Fall came and it was time to prepare for hibernation, my sole concern was Pepper, she was my #1 and I just wanted to see her come back up in the spring. 

That first warm March day was 100 times better when I found Pepper out and about. Of course the temp dropped again and she spent another month in hibernation.

Yesterday, May 30, 2009 hubby held her as the vet helped her to cross the bridge. My sweet girl, you've been so sick and I couldn't let you suffer anymore--you got sick so quick. Please know I did it out of love for you. I want you here so bad my sweet sweet Pepper, its not the same. You're buried in your human grandpas garden, amongst the flowers. I know this morning you're soaking in a shallow pond pain free over the bridge--let my other turtle kids know they aren't forgotten, play happily together.










Leslie


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a sweetie! (( Hugs )) to you, and condolences on her passing...

I know that turtles and tortoises have a way of endearing themselves to their families, with their methodical chomping and the charming way they march around the garden. My great-grandmother had a desert tortoise who lived in her back garden in Los Angeles, she just loved him dearly, and we grandkids loved putting out the vegetable bits and lettuce for him...

atback 

Fran


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

she looks sooo cute.

RIP little Pepper


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for your kind thoughts. Many find it hard to believe an attachement to a turtle but they are full of personality and loving--maybe not cuddly but so sweet. My heart aches for her today--I went out to the turtle enclosure and the tears just flowed when she was missing from the group of females--they know she is missing too.

Leslie


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

aww, you really loved her and I can feel your pain  *hugs*


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

She was beautiful. I am sorry she was so sick and you lost her. I don't think it is difficult to imagine an attachment to a turtle at all. They are such majestic creatures. I'm glad you had each other even if it was for too short a time.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Pepper was a beautiful lady. It is so obvious that you loved her, and I have no doubt that she loved you back. RIP little one.


----------

